# This is just the start... Uber X driver arrested in Sydney - Citizens arrest!



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Limo driver arrests illegal UberX driver and will continue to make citizens arrests until the government takes the issue seriously!

Make UberX safe, legal and pay the drivers what they deserve. STOP manipulating their pay, changing commissions and be responsible to our customers. DO THE BACKGROUND CHECKS!

Engage the industry - don't ruin it!


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

That's stupid and dangerous


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Yes - driving an illegal service or using it could be can construed as such...


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok, citizen arrest all you want... The heading will one day read "Limo driver attempting to arrest citizen loses life in the process" ... Anyway, best of luck on your fight!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RippGutt said:


> Ok, citizen arrest all you want... The heading will one day read "Limo driver attempting to arrest citizen loses life in the process" ... Anyway, best of luck on your fight!


GOD spare me! I'm one of only a few Sydney voices on this forum and I get lumped in with Russell the Oral Muscle as a Sydney rep!

RippGutt - honestly Sydney is a big place, almost 5million people, but when a British Import like Russell starts marking his territory, Sydney starts feeling real small. Keep me away!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting how many forum members are anti Uber, and don't even drive for Uber. I think individuals are silly to think they can fight a humungous corporation by posting on a forum created for the employees. In other words, if you don't drive Uber, you are wasting your life on this forum. And in the same respect, citizen arrest of a driver, laughable, and most likely unlawful.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Interesting how many forum members are anti Uber, and don't even drive for Uber. I think individuals are silly to think they can fight a humungous corporation by posting on a forum created for the employees. In other words, if you don't drive Uber, you are wasting your life on this forum. And in the same respect, citizen arrest of a driver, laughable, and most likely unlawful.


Yeah look up his other past ventures - ecotaxis, 131007 Taxis, and 2 weeks as the manager of a taxi car wash.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

*Someone Just Tried To Perform A Citizen's Arrest Of An UberX Driver In Sydney, And He Vows To Do It Again *

*http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/10/s...citizens-arrest-of-an-uberx-driver-in-sydney/*


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Interesting how many forum members are anti Uber, and don't even drive for Uber. I think individuals are silly to think they can fight a humungous corporation by posting on a forum created for the employees. In other words, if you don't drive Uber, you are wasting your life on this forum. And in the same respect, citizen arrest of a driver, laughable, and most likely unlawful.


He'll probably take this case to a Kangaroo Court...
How geographically appropriate...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

My background


Sydney Uber said:


> GOD spare me! I'm one of only a few Sydney voices on this forum and I get lumped in with Russell the Oral Muscle as a Sydney rep!
> 
> RippGutt - honestly Sydney is a big place, almost 5million people, but when a British Import like Russell starts marking his territory, Sydney starts feeling real small. Keep me away!]
> 
> ...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

not sure how that last post happened - I meant to say -

Guess you are telling me you don't want to meet for that coffee?

Who is "Sydney Uber"?

Can you honestly say you agree that UberX is OK in Sydney or any other place not (yet?) legal? If so you are seriously in the minority... or am I misreading something.

PS - the arresting was perfectly legal - see powers on the arrestinguber.com website re statement and the offence absolute as also cited there and backed up by the Transport Minister who happened to be on air at the precise time of the arrest (funny that, maybe I know more than most?) whose interview is also on the site all here...

The offending driver matter has not been finalised, he may still yet be charged and I shall advise if that is the case. He admitted knowing the offence and said he didn't mind since Uber is worth over $18billion and they can easily afford the $100,000 fine plus (YEP - BIG FINES HERE - I kid you not!)

Anyway... I guess so far this forum doesn't get the reason why this happened... in Sydney it is quite clear - UberX is illegal BUT no-one is enforcing it.

They currently commit well over 20,000 offences a week - do the math on the upper limit fines - you don't think that this may cause investor concerns... which may force a shift in Uber-attitude? I can only try and believe me my resolve is like no-one Uber have encountered or most likely ever will.

UberX in Sydney - Not an issue??? Well it is for 99% of taxi and hire car drivers about to lose serious market share just because UberX deploys predatory pricing and a range of unethical tactics. Not sure who the forum members are who don't drive... I do.

However - this is just the start of a campaign that really is going to take on Uber - you can't see it yet but that's just the way it is since publishing it all over a driver forum, obviously monitored and added to by Uber staff would be... stupid?!

If the efforts are not appreciated I certainly am happy to not waste time here - happy to divert my time to Twitter - you can still pay me out there - however - interesting that Uber is who they are and you think taking on someone who actually does something that ultimately is step one of a long flight of stairs is the right target...

hmmmm...

I thought this was a "driver forum"

Think I might start a driver forum of my own... but for drivers who are happy to be named - like I see many on twitter - and not afraid because of repercussions from some oppressor, which is kind of the sentiment I get from this site...

Or have I got it wrong... ?

There is a way to make the space a better place - stopping the fear is the first step. Uber can't hurt you if you are not afraid of their unfair and unilateral and often unjustified punitive measures...

Does anyone out there get this?

if you do please make the effort to follow @arrestinguber - retweet and invite contacts to join - this is just the beginning - wait til the actual staff start getting arrested... think I don't mean that - think I don't know what I'm doing - think again...

(Message for Uber)


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Russell, tell us how you really feel, and what you really want. 

And what you did with Anastasia...


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Russell said:


> Yes - driving an illegal service or using it could be can construed as such...


I say let the cops handle it. Citizens making arrests, like RippGutt suggested, could go sideways in a hurry.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2014/10/s...citizens-arrest-of-an-uberx-driver-in-sydney/

Read the article about this clown. Basically cops laughed at him and nobody got arrested.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> not sure how that last post happened - I meant to say -
> 
> Guess you are telling me you don't want to meet for that coffee?
> 
> ...


UberX is regulatory challenge that enforcement agencies seem to have had their wings clipped in dealing with. Their Political masters are beholden to populist doctrines and UBER is clever at mustering social media support.

The Taxi industry have the most to lose but seem to be doing the least. In fact when speaking with a very senior manager about the response was
"well, if your're part of an industry thats operated in a monopoly for many decades, you got to expect to lose market share sooner or later"!!

There are competitive commercial responses to UBERX for the Taxi industry to persue. But typical of a lazy protected industry they have chosen to "wait & see".

This isnt a totally redundant strategy, as we witnessed with Napstar, its multi-billion dollar business was finally shutdown by the slow moving courts.

Why anyone who boasts 200k cars that should be on $90 minimums be worried about competition from clapped out Corollas fighting for $8 jobs is beyond me. Perhaps your Chauffeur outfit of perrenial ripped jeans and open neck shirts sheds some light on where you want to compete


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

yes! You so got me... whoever the anonymous person you are...


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Russell, tell us how you really feel, and what you really want.
> 
> And what you did with Anastasia...


Anastasia soon to be be in a video when produced which Uber won't like...

What do I want - all as at

HERE...

Been pretty open about that
UberX - make them fair - make them pay - or make them go away...

Simple.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

They are going nowhere. They have reaped billions here in the states and they will use that money to make ebola jealous of their viral capacity. Get over it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Russell said:


> yes! You so got me... whoever the anonymous person you are...


Why anyone who boasts 200k cars that should be on $90 minimums be worried about competition from clapped out Corollas fighting for $8 jobs is beyond me. Perhaps your Chauffeur outfit of perrenial ripped jeans and open neck shirts sheds some light on where you want to compete - Russell


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Do that to me and I'll charge you for kidnapping and assault. You will definitely need to use force to stop my ass.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Russell said:


> Limo driver arrests illegal UberX driver and will continue to make citizens arrests until the government takes the issue seriously!
> 
> Make UberX safe, legal and pay the drivers what they deserve. STOP manipulating their pay, changing commissions and be responsible to our customers. DO THE BACKGROUND CHECKS!
> 
> Engage the industry - don't ruin it!


Good thing guns are illegal there... No one would try that here in the USA. lol


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes - Could be dangerous


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Good thing guns are illegal there... No one would try that here in the USA. lol


I will stand my ground !!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *The battle against app-based ride sharing has taken an unusual turn
> 
> http://beforeitsnews.com/libertaria...arrest-of-australia-uberx-driver-2583640.html*


Free advertising.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I here ya enough of that


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Interesting how this Russell **** is actually breaking the law himself, operating outside of the legislation for limousine and hire cars. As a hire car, all fares must be agreed upon before actual travel occurs, you are not permitted to have a meter, I.e Uber phone/app running. I take it, you don't have taxi accreditation, with the accompanying vehicle taxi license for the vehicle you use.

Such blatant disrespect for the law you are preaching about could only be seen as YOU, Russell are operating an illegal and unsafe passenger service.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't wait for the next news headline. Wanky do gooder gets the life beaten out of him while attempting to citizens arrest someone! Lol..


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum @Instyle


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I do what I can to avoid confrontation. Much easier to ignore, and walk way. However.. A part of me wants someone to try that here in Texas. Feel free to attempt to physically detain me. I'm sure my 6'2 and 250lbs would enjoy the discussion. I can only imagine someone grabbing me in a futile attempt to detain me. Size, much less the full mag-lite with me, would make it enjoyable. 

UPDATE: just read that idiot article. Russel.. I don't like internet threats or trolling. At all. Yet in this case I'll make an exception. Not only would I beat you to a pulp. Once done, I would call the cops an press have you charged with unlawful detainer. And assault. Simple. You really need to rethink your actions. Plus your overwhelming hypocrisy. 

Feel free to delete this moderator. I'm just angry at his ignorance and am over-expressing myself.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I do what I can to avoid confrontation. Much easier to ignore, and walk way. However.. A part of me wants someone to try that here in Texas. Feel free to attempt to physically detain me. I'm sure my 6'2 and 250lbs would enjoy the discussion. I can only imagine someone grabbing me in a futile attempt to detain me. Size, much less the full mag-lite with me, would make it enjoyable.
> 
> UPDATE: just read that idiot article. Russel.. I don't like internet threats or trolling. At all. Yet in this case I'll make an exception. Not only would I beat you to a pulp. Once done, I would call the cops an press have you charged with unlawful detainer. And assault. Simple. You really need to rethink your actions. Plus your overwhelming hypocrisy.
> 
> Feel free to delete this moderator. I'm just angry at his ignorance and am over-expressing myself.


Sad thing Straw Jim is that he has his ex-cop training, size and manner that does intimidate folk.

I'm for UBERx to be correctly regulated, but strong arming folk who are just trying to make an earn on the promise of a multi-national is not the way to do it.

Every UBERX driver I've met drive because of economic reasons, not to actively break the law. Uber has regulators totally confused and take advantage of the situation throwing X drivers towards conflict like this as cannon fodder.

Under employment and unemployment are huge problems. Uber promised to many to help solve those problems but have caused many more in the meantime.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*My message to Russell :
One day this will happen to you:

-you will meet Chuck..
-you will try to make another illegal citizen arrests

you will just lie there, bleed out and die*


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Russell said:


> not sure how that last post happened - I meant to say -
> 
> Guess you are telling me you don't want to meet for that coffee?
> 
> ...


How's that "perfectly legal" working out for you?

At least you're a bloodless turnip who will never fork up the $391K.


----------

